# Bersa 380cc w/ Carbon Fiber Grips



## Backlash

My Bersa 380cc w/ Carbon Fiber Grips from http://www.designergrips.com/


----------



## kev74

I like them... But there's got to be a better place to keep your pocket knife! (kidding)


----------



## Rys2k8Altima

Those are really cool!


----------



## yzfrider

Being a moto guy, I really like your grips!


----------



## VasSigmeister

I love Carbon Fiber!! And those grips are pretty awesome!


----------



## Hunter08

Very nice. Looking for something for my Thunder .380.. Would love to find some real wood grips.


----------

